# Beaphar Cat Comfort and Feliway Friends



## AmyJ955 (Jul 26, 2020)

Hi all,

I have an anxious 2 year old cat and a new 10 week old kitten, we are keeping the kitten in one room and the cat is in the rest of the house and we are introducing gradually but our older cat is a little stressed. I plugged in Beaphar Cat Comfort on Wednesday and am wondering if I can also use Feliway Friends/Multicat in the same area?


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Hello @AmyJ955 and welcome 

Beaphar Cat Comfort contains cat pheromones, the same as Feliway does. I have no experience of Beaphar Cat Comfort but we use Feliway Friends at the Shelter where I am a volunteer, and the Shelter Manager seems to feel it helps a bit to settle in new arrivals.

I have used Feliway Friends in the past when introducing a new cat to my resident cats, and I can't say I found it to be any real help. But if you are finding it is helping then that's good.

I don't see there would be much to be gained in using the Beaphar Cat Comfort in the same area as the Feliway. But you could use it in a different part of the house. I imagine your 2 yr old cat goes all over the house to various resting spots.

Another calming diffuser we use at the shelter is Pet Remedy. It contains the sedating herb valerian and other herbs, and it definitely does work. Too much sometimes, but you can turn it on and off as required.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Pet-Remedy...1595807341&sprefix=pet+remedy+,aps,143&sr=8-2

The only calming supplement I've used successfully in my home e.g. during cat introductions, is Zylkene, which is a powder you add to the food. It takes a week or so to be effective but is very good for calming anxious cats. Your older cat may benefit from it. I'd keep her on it for a month - give the contents of one capsule a day.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Vetoquinol...id=1595807505&sprefix=zylkene+,aps,146&sr=8-6


----------

